# Clausing Colchester 15"



## Uglydog

Well, it appears that I've gone to the dark side.
Purchased a machine tool which is younger than I am.
Clausing Colchester 15inch.
Super clean. I've been trying to close this deal since March.
Unloaded her this morning.

She hasn't been used for several years. But, was stored in a temperature controlled area.
Price was very appropriate. But, wish she came with a taper. Likely I'll try to make one.

My question: does anyone here have a manual or know of a link?
The real and critical need is to learn what oils/lube I need, and any other pointers or suggestions anyone might have on how I might best care and feed her.

And, or other maintenance items.

Yep, she looks kind of funny next to all the 1950s and older machines.

Thank you!!
Daryl
MN


----------



## Sandia

Congrats Daryl, clean looking machine.  Sure you will like it.
Bob


----------



## talvare

Very nice. Congratulations !

Ted

PS: These folks may know something about your lathe : http://www.clausing-industrial.com/


----------



## sgisler

Very nice, it's identical to mine. You'll love it!
Regarding lubricants, I spoke to a Mobil Rep locally to get a crossover to modern available lubes. He sent me this: 
Shell Tellus VG 37 – Mobil DTE 26 
Shell Tonna TX 68 – Mobil Vactra #2 
(DTE26 for headstock and gearbox, Vactra #2 for apron)
The Shell oils are what the manuals I was able to find called for. In the back of my mind I'm thinking the DTE 26 may be a little light, but it's probably close enough. 
There's a co in Houston (FDK 3 Company) that has helped me with some small parts and has manuals. I could send you what I have if you like. 
Finally finished a pulley repair on mine recently and have put quite a few hours on it lately- great machine. 
I'd be happy to answer any other questions you might have. 
Enjoy!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgisler

Oh, they still make this lathe... just for grins: https://www.ebay.com/itm/330858926176 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey

Congrats, Daryl - that is a monster!


----------



## Uglydog

Stan,
This is a huge help!!
I hope to level her in plane today, and do a little spit shining.
I'm supposed to go back next week and pick up tooling.

I'll call FDK 3 Company on Monday for a Service and Ops manual. 
The lube specs are very helpful. I'll track those down.
It's going to be difficult to wait until I get lube before I power up...

Do you have a taper attachment on yours? I'll ask if they have one available and what they are asking for the taper.
I may end up trying to make one. If so, I may try to lean on you for some measurements if you are game.

Are you using a collet system on yours? Any recommendations specific to the Colchester?
Pratt Burnerd? Spindle nose 5c? Royale drawbar 5c? Jacobs Rubberflex?  
It may be a many several months before I drop the change on the collet system due to the $.
But, would like to begin the hunt.

I'm sure I'll have more questions. Thank you.
It's going to be very strange for me to have a machine tool wherein I don't need to make all missing, worn, or broken parts...

Daryl
MN


----------



## sgisler

Glad to help a little Daryl. 
No, I don't have a taper attachment on mine, but I hate to think what one might cost. Parts are not cheap (my threading dial was missing the 16 tooth gear - $250.00). 
Mines got an Acu-Rite DRO, 10" 3 jaw, 12" 4 jaw (which takes every bit of lead in my butt to pick up) and a collet closer/drawtube - 5c I think. Didn't come with any collets but at the price I paid, I can't complain!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello

Factory has repair and parts manual for free download.


----------



## Uglydog

mcostello said:


> Factory has repair and parts manual for free download.



mcostello,
Thanks for the tip. I've found lots of sites taking me back to the 600 group. But, nothing with manuals.
I'll keep looking.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

Went back today as instructed.
I showed pics of how I've cleaned her up (dust & grease), how I moved her, and how I'm leveling her. 
Evidently they deemed me worthy to look through the shelves with misc stuff collected over multiple decades. As I was leaving I was told how comforted they were in knowing that I would be taking good care of her. 

I was ultimately sent me home with a dog plate, 2 carriage micrometer stops (one for the Colchester and one for my large BoyeEmmes), a Hardinge 5c spindle nose collet chuck, a MT live center and a MT jacobs chuck to fit. 

And one of our members forwarded some digital manuals. That's tonights reading.

I've really been blessed this week!

I'm hoping to find a HM who might make me an offer on one of the lathes which I have posted in Classifieds so that I can pass on the blessings.


Daryl
MN


----------



## Chipper5783

Hi Daryl, very nice machine.  Almost the very same size as my Enterprise, except yours has 50% more power, probably 50% heavier, bigger spindle (mount & hole).  Looks pretty thick all over.  Nice, I like it.

When it comes to a taper attachment, as you well know there are at least two styles that are common - sort of depends on how the lathe designers intended for the TTA to work (either push the cross slide, or push the cross slide screw).  The Enterprise is sometimes considered a lighter knock off of the Colchester (the headstock controls have a very similar layout), and employs a telescopic portion of the cross slide lead screw.  Basically it is a long inner / outer splined connection.  The cross slide screw then extends out the back and secures into a square block and the taper attachment pushes this block, which pushes the screw, which pushes the split nut that is bolted to the bottom of the cross slide.  This is a nice arrangement because the taper attachment is quick to set up (bolt on the anchor, set the angle and you're in business) - the actual TTA remains bolted up at all times.  You also retain the function of the cross slide handwheel.  My guess is that your machine already has the telescopic cross slide lead screw.




The other common arrangement that I am aware of (how the Smart and Brown is set up) is where the cross slide is secured to a stout block which follows an angled bar at the back of the machine.  You mount up the TTA as needed, disconnect the cross slide screw from the hand wheel, and bolt the cross slide to the stout block (the cross slide hand wheel then does nothing).  There may be a couple position options (at least there is on the S&B) as to where the cross slide is secured to said stout block (depending on where you want your tool post to be).  The final positioning of the tool post (and thus the cutting tool) is done via the compound.

I'd say making a TTA is entirely possible (heck, then you could make one with a longer travel).  If you have trouble getting pictures of the actual TTA for that machine, I'd be glad to send you plenty of pictures from my machine.

Best regards,  David


----------



## Cheeseking

Daryl first off let me say congrats that is an AWESOME machine!!!  How do I know?  Because I bought that exact model lathe brand new for our tool and die shop at work in the early 90's.   Paid roughly $19k with a 10" PB 3-jaw, Royal MT5 live center, Aloris CXA tool post set and Sony 2-axis DRO installed.   No taper attachment.  It is a workhorse.  Very well built and parts can be had no prob other than $$$$$.  20+ years and the only non-operator inflicted issue has been the head stock oil pump belt.   Shredded it twice in that time from chips working there way in around the end cover somehow.   I have all original manual and paperwork we got with it so I could probably copy it for you.


----------



## Uglydog

Chipper5783
I sincerely thank you for your willingness to step up.
This has been added to my "to-do" list. Most likely several months out, as I will be doing lots of reading and scrounging data and multiple drafts of a hand drawn print. 
Additionally, I need to get some additional jobs completed before I seriously begin this one.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

Cheeseking a copy of the manual would be great!
sgisler emailed me his digital copies. They've already been very helpful. And I only did a quick once over looking for electrical panel set up info. 
sgisler identified that the manuals he forwarded aren't an exact match for his machine.
Thus, copies of yours might be the missing link for both of us.

Are you able to make a digital copy?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Eddyde

Nice score, congratulations! 
I've been looking for a nice deal on a Clausing Colchester Lathe, either a 13" or 15", for about 6 months... nothing yet but I will keep at it.


----------



## sgisler

Uglydog said:


> Cheeseking a copy of the manual would be great!
> sgisler emailed me his digital copies. They've already been very helpful. And I only did a quick once over looking for electrical panel set up info.
> sgisler identified that the manuals he forwarded aren't an exact match for his machine.
> Thus, copies of yours might be the missing link for both of us.
> 
> Are you able to make a digital copy?
> 
> Daryl
> MN



That would be great if you're able cheeseking!!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeseking

Stan I have the manual, schematics etc scanned to pdf.   I will upload to dropbox and send a link to Daryl.   You need it also?  
I was looking thru all the paperwork I have on it and came across the catalogs and price sheets from when i bought it (apparently It was late 90's not early as i recalled) For reference the taper attach for the 15" listed for about $2k


----------



## Cheeseking

Just to give you an idea how stupid crazy part$ are, this was the belt I replaced twice.....$250 and thats pressing for a discount
But hey they pick up the phone and  you can get what you need.


----------



## sgisler

Cheeseking said:


> .........Stan I have the manual, schematics etc scanned to pdf.   I will upload to dropbox and send a link to Daryl.   You need it also?  ........,




Yes please! Just sent you a PM. 
Thanks!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog

Thank you Cheeseking!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

Cheeseking,
I'm wondering if there is anyway to get a close up of the electrical schematic?
Mine was wired for 440v, must have had a transformer ....
Anyway she came with two 220v replacement plug in "modules".
But there are three in the panel. Trying to figure out which ones to replace?
I'm not excited about changing her out only to smell burnt insulation/windings.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Cheeseking

Sorry print pic was blurry.  Here it is in 4 sections clockwise from upper left. hope this is better.


----------



## Uglydog

Cheesking- Thank you for the prints!!
sgisler- sent me photos of the inside of his box to my email.
With both I should be able to track this down!

Thank you both!
Daryl
MN


----------



## Cheeseking

Guys I have been trying to upload the manual I have to the downloads section but have not been Lets see if this works.

EDIT:  I combined the two parts into one file and uploaded it into DOWNLOADS.  It is in the Colchester category which is under Clausing-Colchester...

What problem did you have when you tried to upload the files?


----------



## Uglydog

Update:
Cool stuff!!
I've been given a machine tool re-builders exploded parts view of the taper attachment and some actual pics.
I believe I'll be able to draw plans for the taper, and figure out the measurements. 
I'll get the micrometer stop done next week.
I'm looking forward to sharing my good fortune! 

I got her leveled, picked up the oil recommended above, and have her rewired.
Am waiting for my local electrician friends/family to check my work before powering up. 
Looking forward to first chips!
I'm seriously believing that I can routinely get .0005 out of her.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ARKnack

Daryl, I stumbled across you quest just now. I just purchase  a 15x48 Colchester lathe. It came with a taper attachment so I may be able to help with questions. my lathe is a 1966 Tarmac. MARK 1-1/2. This is the round head lathe.  Vintagemachinery.org has a copy of the manual. I also called Colchester and they happily emailed me their copy. If you have a square head unit, I can't help you.


----------



## Uglydog

ARKnack,
Thanks for the offer!
She is a squarehead.
I've seen some tapers only on ebay and elseware. Still pricey.
The real trick is not what can be seen but rather the internals.
Looks like when you buy a factory taper they include a new crossfeed assembly likely a little longer to accommodate the taper. 

I anticipate that you are really going to like your lathe. If yours runs like mine, it actually removes the amount of metal you set it to. Threading is super fun. 
I actively try to find lathe projects.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ARKnack

One thing you might do is get the manual and you can compare the part number of yours to mine. There is a parts breakdown in the manual. They may not have changed it. Yes, mine has a new lead screw & nut. I know a couple of parts are missing on mine but they look like they would be easy to make. I need to get a RPC and get this puppy going.


----------



## mcostello

I changed My oil pump to something off the shelf by adding a spring. Did not know They were $250 or I would have worked that much faster.


----------



## Uglydog

Lots of people here who know huge piles about RPCs!
I'm not one of them. I'll I know is mine works...

Daryl
MN


----------



## amsoilman

I can pick this one up for 1k from a friend.  Aloris tool post and readouts.


----------



## Uglydog

I'm having difficulty opening the pics on my phone. I picked up my 15" 8000 Square head Colchester with a 3 and 4 jaw in clean very well cared for condition for $3500. Around here they were going for $5000. I continue to be pleased.

Daryl
MN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx

amsoilman said:


> I can pick this one up for 1k from a friend.  Aloris tool post and readouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294984


If you don't want it let me know, I'll be right over


----------



## Eddyde

Dang, I'd make the trip from NY to grab that one!


----------



## john.k

Yes,my advice would be dont tell anyone until its yours.....oops,looks like you did.


----------



## amsoilman

Brought it home, now to clean up and get wired.


----------



## john.k

If you cant find a manual online,the Taiwan copy Dashin Champion will be easy to find a manual for.


----------



## Winegrower

These seem like great lathes, especially after watching the old Colchester factory video.  That just made me want one!


----------



## Cheeseking

amsoilman said:


> Brought it home, now to clean up and get wired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296311



Awesome machine. Congratulations.


----------



## mcostello

You can email the factory and They will email a copy of the owners and parts manual for free. People on   Evilbay charge big money for these.


----------



## amsoilman

Now to do a little research as I may paint it.


----------



## petryss

sgisler said:


> Glad to help a little Daryl.
> No, I don't have a taper attachment on mine, but I hate to think what one might cost. Parts are not cheap (my threading dial was missing the 16 tooth gear - $250.00).
> Mines got an Acu-Rite DRO, 10" 3 jaw, 12" 4 jaw (which takes every bit of lead in my butt to pick up) and a collet closer/drawtube - 5c I think. Didn't come with any collets but at the price I paid, I can't complain!
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to build your own


----------



## petryss

Uglydog said:


> mcostello,
> Thanks for the tip. I've found lots of sites taking me back to the 600 group. But, nothing with manuals.
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> Thank you,
> Daryl
> MN


Factory repair and parts manual basically sucks. It leaves too much out. You have to take lots of pics if you take anything apart and then make your own pins and bushings. You don't want to pay Clausing prices.


----------

